# Fajita Question



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that we've beat this topic to death in the past but I thought I'd ressurect it. I wasn't sure where to post it but since I'm grilling the steak, here it is. The question is, how can I get the most authentic flavor? I refuse to use the seasoning packets.


----------



## Raine (Mar 30, 2005)

*Authentic Fajita Seasoning Recipe*

Authentic Fajita Seasoning Recipe

Ingredients: 
1/2 cup Water 
1/4 cup Lemon Juice 
2 clove Garlic, crushed 
1 tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce 
1/2 tsp. Oregano 
1/2 tsp. ground Cumin 
2 tsp. Brown Sugar 
dash of Tabasco 
1/8 tsp. Liquid Smoke  

Directions: 
Place all ingredients in a glass bowl and blend


----------



## Raine (Mar 30, 2005)

*Carlos' Fajitas*

From one of my TX cooking buddies.

Carlos' Fajitas 

4 cups soy sauce 
1 cup brown sugar; packed 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1/2 cup lemon juice; freshly squeezed 
4 teaspoons ginger; ground 
1 pound beef skirt steak;; (about 3/4 inch 
-- thick) 
1 single flour tortillas; warmed 

In a 2 quart jar, combine soy sauce, brown sugar, garlic and onion powders, lemon juice and ginger. Tighten lid on jar and shake to mix well and dissovle sugar. Let marinade stand in sealed jar, refrigerated, overnight. Place beef in a glass baking dish and pour as much marinade as needed over beef; marinate 3 hours to overnight in refrigerator in sealed container. Refrigerate remaining marinade for another use. Remove beef from marinade and grill over very hot coals for a short time; it should take only about 10 minutes per steak if meat is 3/4 inch thick or less. Brush meat with marinade two or three times while cooking. To serve, chop meat with a cleaver into bite size pieces. Fold into warm flour tortillas and serve with Pico de Gallo, picante sauce and or guacamole.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

You're the best, Rainee, I knew I could count on you!


----------



## Alix (Mar 30, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that we've beat this topic to death in the past but I thought I'd ressurect it. I wasn't sure where to post it but since I'm grilling the steak, here it is. The question is, how can I get the most authentic flavor? I refuse to use the seasoning packets.


 
I soak mine in some broth with some chili flakes, and minced garlic in it. I don't add onions to the flavour there because of course you use onions later. I don't know how authentic it is, but it tastes mighty fine!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks, Alix!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

I just finished making the fajitas using Rainee's Authentic Fajita Seasoning recipe and the results are as such: The flavor is right on but very subtle. I only marinated the round tip steak (no skirt steak at the store) for about 2 hours. It probably would have been much more flavorful had I marinated overnight. I'm happy, tho! Thanks again, Rainee!


----------



## Raine (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the results. 

Sure, no problem. Always glad when a recipe works out for folks.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm  marinating for Carne Adobada as we speak...fingers crossed...I'll let you know!



2


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 30, 2005)

Rainee has a great recipe ... but next time try replacing the water with plain pure or lite olive oil (or a vegetable oil that on the label lists among it's ingredients mono- and diglycerides), and replace the lemon juice with lime ... and let it marinade 3-hours at room temp or in the 'fridge 12-hours, or overnight.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll try that, Michael! Thanks! I also wonder if a teaspoon of salt wouldn't hurt.


----------



## htc (Mar 31, 2005)

My Mexican friend gave me a "recipe", just juse fresh lime juice, minced garlic & chili powder. I didn't really measure, just cut up the mean, juiced one lime and a couple spoonfuls of chili powder and lots of garlic (I LOVE garlic).  It was simple and tasted great!


----------

